# Suche Islabike Cnoc 14



## Vreni22 (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

da ich mich in der Größe geirrt habe, suche ich ein Islabike Cnoc 14 für ein Mädchen!

Ich würde mich sehr über Zuschriften freuen!

LG
Vreni22


----------



## Svensaar30 (31. Januar 2011)

Ich habe noch eines von meiner Tochter vom letzten jahr in Silber mit grüner Schrift.
Zustand 2+
bitte Angebot per pn
Gruesse Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flupsen (8. Februar 2011)

Ist das cnoc noch da?


----------



## 2gether (26. Februar 2011)

Das Cnoc 14 von meiner Tochter ist nach dem Kauf eines Beinn 20 auch frei geworden 
Es ist vom letzten Jahr und anthrazit mit orangen Dekor.


----------



## 2Radfahrer (1. März 2011)

Ich biete auch ein Islabike Cnoc 14 in Anthrazit Orange.
Photos muss ich erst noch machen.
Am Liebsten abzuholen in Berlin.


----------



## Goddi8 (2. März 2011)

Hi Ihr Beiden,

hab Interesse an beiden. Schickt ihr mir mal eure Preisvorstellung per PN?

Danke und Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## *Trailsurfer (6. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche auch ein CNOC 14. Bitte alles anbieten.

VG Stefan


----------



## alexx80 (7. März 2011)

ich auch


----------



## Pan Tau (14. März 2011)

2Radfahrer schrieb:


> Ich biete auch ein Islabike Cnoc 14 in Anthrazit Orange.
> Photos muss ich erst noch machen.
> Am Liebsten abzuholen in Berlin.



...Abholung in Berlin wäre das geringste Problem 

Falls das Bike noch zu haben ist, bitte einfach eine PM mit ein paar Bildern und der Preisvorstellung schicken - vielen Dank!


----------



## ottmar (4. April 2011)

Liebe Eltern,

habe nun auch - das heißt, sobald das nächstgrößere angekommen ist - ein Cnoc 14 übrig. 1 Jahr alt; anthrazit mit orangen Aufklebern.
Bei Interesse bitte pn.
Falls islabike rechtzeitig liefert, klappt es vielleicht noch vor Ostern.
Danke.
Gruß
Ottmar


----------



## ducati70 (5. April 2011)

Hallo Ottmar,

ich bin am frei werdenden Cnoc 14 interessiert. Kannst Du mir bitte eine PN mit der Preisvorstellung senden?

Gruss
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi4711 (6. April 2011)

ottmar schrieb:


> Liebe Eltern,
> 
> habe nun auch - das heißt, sobald das nächstgrößere angekommen ist - ein Cnoc 14 übrig. 1 Jahr alt; anthrazit mit orangen Aufklebern.
> Bei Interesse bitte pn.
> ...



..bei uns wird auch bald das CNOC14 in sehr gutem Zustand (Farbe orange/grau) frei, denn das BEINN20 ist schon ausgeliefert. Also falls jemand aus dem Raum Dresden Interesse hat, bitte Info an mich. Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mini-Martin (22. Mai 2011)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem guten/sehr guten Cnoc 14 für einen Jungen. 
Vielleicht hat jemand noch eins über.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## red-fox (23. Mai 2011)

bin ebenfalls auf der suche nach einem cnoc 14, danke.


----------



## Holy1990 (31. Mai 2011)

.....


----------



## Fatmodul-SX01 (27. August 2011)

Verkaufe neues, ca. 60 Minuten benutzes Isla CNOC 14 in blau. Festpreis 150,- inkl. Versandkosten innerdeutsch.
Viele Grüße!


----------



## Hagenpitcher (4. September 2011)

tommi4711 schrieb:


> ..bei uns wird auch bald das CNOC14 in sehr gutem Zustand (Farbe orange/grau) frei, denn das BEINN20 ist schon ausgeliefert. Also falls jemand aus dem Raum Dresden Interesse hat, bitte Info an mich. Vielen Dank!
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Hallo

Ich bin direkt aus Dresden und würde das Islabike sehr gerne nehmen.

Es wäre nett, wenn du dich meldest.

MfG Hagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagenpitcher (4. September 2011)

Fatmodul-SX01 schrieb:


> Verkaufe neues, ca. 60 Minuten benutzes Isla CNOC 14 in blau. Festpreis 150,- inkl. Versandkosten innerdeutsch.
> Viele Grüße!



Guten Tag

Das 14 Zoll Islabike nehme ich sehr gerne. Wie kann man sich da einig werden. Schreib mir bitte kurz ne Mail an: [email protected] dann können wir die Nummern austauschen und alles weitere besprechen. Danke

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Hagen


----------



## morph027 (7. September 2011)

Ich suche auch ein CNOC 14 ... Muss schnell gehen, die Kleine hat Ende September Geburtstag und meine Frau hat erst jetzt den Startschuss gegeben


----------



## zaskar76 (7. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150658718048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## morph027 (7. September 2011)

Joa, hab ich schoon gesehen....scheint das zu sein, was Fatmodul-SX01 hier schon offeriert hat. Meldet sich aber nirgends...


----------



## Hagenpitcher (7. September 2011)

keine Ahnung warum er sich nicht meldet. Ich habs auch bereits versucht. Dann bekommt es eben der Meistbietende! So dann allen Beteiligten viel Glück beim Bieten. Vielleicht gibts wieder welche, die mehr bieten, als ein neues bei Islabike kostet. Irgendwann steht ja sicher mal wieder nen Modellwechsel an, da kann man dann auch zuschlagen.


----------



## Fatmodul-SX01 (22. September 2011)

Liebe Mitglieder,

Ich möchte mich bei allen Anfragern bedanken. Aufgrund eines Einstellungsfehlers habe ich keine E-Mailbenachrichtigung bei Erhalt der zahlreichen PMs bekommen, und bin davon ausgegangen, dass es kein Interesse am Rad gibt. Daher landete es dann bei Ebay.
Sorry.


----------



## Hagenpitcher (24. September 2011)

Ich suche immer noch ein CNOC 14 Zoll von Islabikes für unseren kleinen Racker.
Wer eins abzugeben hat, kann mich gerne anschreiben.


----------



## bwholo75 (5. Oktober 2011)

da sich dieses Topic ja als allgemeines "Suche"-Topic zu entwickeln scheint ; -),
ich suche ebenfalls ein gut erhaltenes CNOC14, am liebsten in purple, alle anderen Farben dürfen aber auch gerne angeboten werden! Vielleicht kennt ja irgendwer irgendwen! Danke im Voraus! 

Gruß bwholo


----------



## robby (1. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Mich würde einmal interessieren, ob einige der Suchenden hier fündig geworden sind?
Falls ja, so schließe ich mich der Suche an! Farbe ist meiner Tochter egal. Heute so, morgen so.

Gruß, Robert


----------



## TinaausWien (4. April 2012)

hallo aus wien!
ich suche ebenfalls ein gut erhaltenes cnoc14 für meinen kleinen flitzer (3 jahre alt). 
vielleicht gibt es ja sogar anbieter aus wien oder umgebung, dann könnte ich es auch selbst abholen!

über eure angebote per ÜM freue ich mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skanne (10. April 2012)

Hallo,

hat noch jemand ein CNOC 14 abzugeben? Farbe ist nahezu egal - pink sollte es nur nicht unbedingt sein, da es für einen Jungen ist. 
Ich hoffe mal, es findet sich eines. Seit unser großer an Ostern sein 16er bekommen hat, will der kleine auch unbedingt Fahrrad fahren ... 

Angebote bitte per PN. 

Schöne Grüße aus Oberfranken,
Melanie


----------



## Tandemtreiber (24. April 2012)

Hallo 

Ich suche auch.
Farbe ist eigentlich egal, aber wenn ich meine Tochter frage dann LILA!

Angebote, bitte über PN 

Hoffentlich ist noch eines da!


----------



## woocash78 (27. April 2012)

Hallo,

habe ein Cnoc 14 in rot abzugeben. Guter Zustand, da nur kurz gefahren. Bei interesse über PN melden.

Grüße, Lukas


----------



## robby (27. April 2012)

Hi Lukas, hast eine PN


----------



## woocash78 (29. April 2012)

kurze Info für alle: Rad ist verkauft.

Gruß, Lukas


----------



## bradi (29. April 2012)

Hallo Cnoc 14" Besitzer,

ja bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Cnoc 14", würde es auch in England bestellen. Wenn jemand Seins verkaufen möchte, umso besser, aber mich interessiert vorher vor allem eine Sache: Wie eng kann die Bremsgriffweite reguliert werden und welche Handkraft wird benötigt? Meine Tochter hat so kleine Hände, ich befürchte, sie wird die Bremsen nicht ziehen können. Wer kann also mal die kleinste einstellbare Griffweite an seinem Cnoc 14" ausmessen und berichten? 

Welcher Cnoc 14" Besitzer wohnt  in der Stuttgarter Gegend und hat nichts dagegen meine Kleine mal kurz probefahren zu lassen? Per PN an mich, würde mich freuen.

Grüße
bradi

PS: für kleine Kinder kann ich auch das 12" R'Bock von Centurion empfehlen - verhältnismäßig leicht mit 7kg, super niedrige Sattelhöhe. Meine Tochter fährt das Radl seit dem 3. Geburtstag (ohne Stützräder).


----------



## robby (30. April 2012)

Hallo Bradi!

Wie groß ist denn Deine Tochter? Wenn sie bereits ein 12 Zoll Bike fährt, lohnt es sich dann nicht die 14 Zoll zu überspringen und gleich ein 16 Zoll zu bestellen...?!

Kann mir weiterhin vorstellen wenn Deine Tochter mit den auf dem Centurion verbauten Tektro 985AF Canties klarkam, dann wird sie auch mit den auf den Islabikes verbauten V-Brakes sicher keine Probleme haben. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung. 

Gruß, Robert


----------



## bradi (30. April 2012)

robby schrieb:


> Hallo Bradi!
> 
> Wie groß ist denn Deine Tochter? Wenn sie bereits ein 12 Zoll Bike fährt, lohnt es sich dann nicht die 14 Zoll zu überspringen und gleich ein 16 Zoll zu bestellen...?



Hallo Robert,

Bei 96cm sind die 16" riesig. Sie kann zwar damit fahren, wir haben ein 16" centurion getestet, aber ideal wäre das 14" mit der Geo des Cnoc. Wir müssten zwar kommendes Jahr in ein neues Fahrrad investieren, aber sie würde sicherlich anfangs keinen Spaß haben und ich kann  dem "Hineinwachsen" nichts abge

Kann mir weiterhin vorstellen wenn Deine Tochter mit den auf dem Centurion verbauten Tektro 985AF Canties klarkam, dann wird sie auch mit den auf den Islabikes verbauten V-Brakes sicher keine Probleme haben. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung. 

Gruß, Robert]


----------



## bradi (30. April 2012)

robby schrieb:


> Hallo Bradi!
> 
> Wie groß ist denn Deine Tochter? Wenn sie bereits ein 12 Zoll Bike fährt, lohnt es sich dann nicht die 14 Zoll zu überspringen und gleich ein 16 Zoll zu bestellen...?



Hallo Robert,

Bei 96cm sind die 16" riesig. Sie kann zwar damit fahren, wir haben ein 16" centurion getestet, aber ideal wäre das 14" mit der Geo des Cnoc. Wir müssten zwar kommendes Jahr in ein neues Fahrrad investieren, aber sie würde sicherlich anfangs keinen Spaß haben und ich kann  dem "Hineinwachsen" nichts abgewinnen, dafür sind wir zu viel auf dem Fahrrad unterwegs. Weshalb gibt es in Deutschland keine 14" Fahrräder?

Leider befindet sich auf dem Centurion Rbock 12" keine Cantibremse sondern nur eine klassische Felgenbremse, die sie nicht greifen kann. Sie macht also alles mit der Rücktritt. Von der würde ich aber gerne wegkommen, nur muss sie die v-Brakes ziehen können, ansonsten wird es halt doch erstmal wieder eine klassische Lösung mit Rücktritt.

Keiner mit einem Cnoc 14" in der Nähe von S?

Viele Grüße 
Bradi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (2. Mai 2012)

bradi schrieb:


> Weshalb gibt es in Deutschland keine 14" Fahrräder?



Weil die deutschen Pfennigfuchser genau das machen. Steht man im Radladen, die Kleinen fallen gleich um ... "Da wächst der noch rein" ... furchtbar. Und sich dann ärgern, wenn das neue Bike nur in der Ecke liegt.

Was ich mich viel mehr frage, warum Isla sich nicht etwas mehr öffnet. Wenn ich mir den Thread hier anschaue, suchen genügend Leute die Bikes. Einen Importhändler in Dtl., der immer einen gewissen Haufen vorrätig hat und gut ist.

Ich hab schon überlegt, sebst mal mit einem Transporter rüber zu fahren und den voll zu laden


----------



## robby (9. Mai 2012)

robby schrieb:


> Mich würde einmal interessieren, ob einige der Suchenden hier fündig geworden sind?


Die Frage kann ich nun selbst beantworten 
Ein wirklich irres Bike und das Erlernen hat keine 20min gedauert.

Übrigens, was die Farbe angeht: Unsere Tochter wollte zuerst ein blaues 
Bike, denn ihre Freundin aus unserer Siedlung hat ein Puky. Aber eigentlich 
will sie auch ein lila Bike, denn lila ist ihre Lieblingsfarbe. Oder grün.

Als dann das Paket gekommen ist und sie es kaum mehr erwarten konnte, 
schaut sie durch den Griffschlitz und meint: "Das ist ja ein rotes Radl drin! 
Genau so eine Farbe hab ich mir gewünscht..." 

Tja, wir Eltern wissen eben genau was unsere Kinder wollen.


----------



## Oochnöö (15. Juni 2012)

Falls noch jemand gerade suchen sollte:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/berlin/fahrraeder/kinder/u166163


----------



## need4 (27. Juni 2012)

Wer noch ein CNOC 14 braucht,, ich verkaufe gerade das von meiner Tochter bei eBay: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Islabikes-Cno...item4ab927f162

Hat jetzt ein BEINN 20 small bekommen.


----------



## Cybertect (2. Oktober 2012)

OKT.2012....
Suche ebenfalls ein CNOC 14 oder 16. Bitte schnell melden, der Geburtstag vom Junior rückt näher. Ich wohne in Berlin, aber Versand ist ja bei dem geringen Gewicht kein Problem.


----------

